# Tavor 7.62



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a solid build, IWI makes some good stuff.

TAVOR 7 – IWI


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh but she's ugly.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

True, I have played with the Tavor 5.56....it has a good feel to it. But, you’re right.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah I've only heard good things about them myself.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm starting to warm up to that blocky bullpup stuff. I wouldn't turn it down if somebody gave me one. PS it's almost Christmas


----------

